# UK passport certified copies?



## lightpanther (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello. Does anyone know how to get certified copies of a UK passport in the US? Problem I am running into is that notaries here say they can't do it, and I'm not too happy about sending the original back to the UK (quite apart from the delays)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lightpanther said:


> Hello. Does anyone know how to get certified copies of a UK passport in the US? Problem I am running into is that notaries here say they can't do it, and I'm not too happy about sending the original back to the UK (quite apart from the delays)


UK Passport Application Guide for Applicants in the U.S.

Certified copy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lightpanther (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there. I don't need to renew my UK passport. It's valid for years longer. I need a certified copy, here in the States, to send as supporting documentation for a visa application to Australia (Australian Embassy in Washington).


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lightpanther said:


> Hi there. I don't need to renew my UK passport. It's valid for years longer. I need a certified copy, here in the States, to send as supporting documentation for a visa application to Australia (Australian Embassy in Washington).


certified copy ..means different thing in different states ..see the wiki list 
you will have to ask what they mean ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you taken the actual passport and asked for it to be copied and notarized? Bank branches are a good source. It sounds like you need it notarized which goes along the line of "I herewith certify this to be a true copy of the original ..." not a certification of the passport.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

In Australia, copies may be certified by persons who are able to witness Statutory Declarations. Categories of people are listed in Schedule 2 of the Statutory Declarations Regulations 1993 (Cth).[2] Schedule 2 states that Chiropractors, Dentists, Legal practitioners, Medical practitioners, Nurses, Optometrists, Patent attorneys, Pharmacists, Physiotherapists, Psychologists, Trade mark attorneys and Veterinary surgeons may certify copies. Part 2 of the Schedule lists various other professions and positions, the members or occupants of which may also certify copies (for example, Judges, Police Officers and Members of Paliament).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> In Australia, copies may be certified by persons who are able to witness Statutory Declarations. Categories of people are listed in Schedule 2 of the Statutory Declarations Regulations 1993 (Cth).[2] Schedule 2 states that Chiropractors, Dentists, Legal practitioners, Medical practitioners, Nurses, Optometrists, Patent attorneys, Pharmacists, Physiotherapists, Psychologists, Trade mark attorneys and Veterinary surgeons may certify copies. Part 2 of the Schedule lists various other professions and positions, the members or occupants of which may also certify copies (for example, Judges, Police Officers and Members of Paliament).


UK certified US notarized


----------



## lightpanther (Apr 11, 2010)

The confusing part is the Australian Embassy's document checklist using the term "certified copy". I have a feeling what they mean is just "sight seen and signed off" by a notary as having glimpsed the original.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the local notaries aren't willing to "certify" your passport copy, you may wind up having to contact the UK consulate. They should be able to certify your passport to the satisfaction of the Australian authorities.

Usually when officials ask for a "certified" copy, they're looking for something that is verified as being valid - either true to the original or simply someone who has seen the original and knows that the original is for real.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

